# Seiko 4205 0152 Mid Size



## mike20 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello, i'm interested in buying this model for my Son as a everyday wear. He also likes the Seiko 4R15 Diver - SRP043K2 and the Seiko Auto 200m - SKX007 but they're both larger. Has anyone any other mid size suggestions or advice. Many thanks Mike


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

What about the 37mm (exc crown) SKX013 Automatic from Seiko? (7S26 - 0030)

SKX013 is the mid size diver. Had mine as an everyday watch for over a year now. I've small wrists so suits me fine.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Try finding a used Citizen NY2300 auto diver midsized...excellent option to the Seikos! I have it and a non functioning 4205...the NY2300 is better IMO...

If you really are adventuresome, there is a used but in good shape Seiko SUS perpetual 37mm non described diver but IS rated 200M and has a rotating bezel. It will only fit up to a 6.5 inch wrist though...on the SCWF trade section posted by Ockasy in San Francisco....I have this very one in blue dial and can attest it is as good as the 4205 and NY2300 - if not better!...but of course is quartz, and teh bracelet is proprietary..only $119usd...

citizen NY2300


----------



## mike20 (Mar 15, 2010)

Impster said:


> What about the 37mm (exc crown) SKX013 Automatic from Seiko? (7S26 - 0030)
> 
> SKX013 is the mid size diver. Had mine as an everyday watch for over a year now. I've small wrists so suits me fine.


The SKX013 is a really nice watch - just being fussy didn't want the day window.


----------

